# How to bring a shy guy out of his shell?



## xxzz6760 (May 1, 2009)

I bought a new rat three or four days ago and fear that he wasn't properly socialized. He's very shy and spends most of his cage time and free-roam time hiding behind things. He doesn't like to be held at all but is okay with being petted for a few seconds. My other rat Barnabee warmed up to me very quickly and was not at all afraid when I brought him home, despite living alone before I got him.

How can I comfort my new rat and help him feel more at ease? I feed him treats that require him to be near my hand frequently, speak gently to him, pet him, keep the radio and TV very low, etc.

Any tips on how to bring this little guy out of his shell? And is it normal for a new rat to be so skittish and afraid?


----------



## notscaredtodance (May 5, 2009)

Try a small bathroom where he cant hide, wear a hoodie so they best place for him to hide would be around you. That'll make him feel like youre his safe spot, instead of behind a couch or something.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

It's very normal for a new rat to be skittish and afraid. Just keep working with him and he'll be fine . Get him out on you for at least 20 minutes at a time (apparently rats can't hold fear for longer than 20 minutes). You could also feed him soft foods when he's on you, e.g. baby food/yoghurt from your fingers or a spoon, so he has to eat on you opposed to running away with a treat. It should help him to associate you with yummy foods.


----------



## xxzz6760 (May 1, 2009)

Alright, thanks guys! He's such a sweet rat that I guess I'm anxious to get to know him and start playing with him!


----------



## js6stone (Aug 7, 2009)

I have a very shy little girl also. When I have them out with me on the couch she only wants to sit in my hand or shirt. She never gets out and runs around like her sister. But I can put her in the bathtub and she has a ball. She won't come to me out of her cage either. The other one comes right out. I've had her a few weeks and she's not getting any better.


----------



## xxzz6760 (May 1, 2009)

"Shy Guy" is getting a lot better. He doesn't hide as much as he used to and is starting to want to explore. To help him get used to me, I let him lay in my lap while I do homework or watch TV, so now he actually likes me.. sort of. Maybe your shy girl is just very laid-back and doesn't want to run around?


----------



## teresaisaacs (Jul 31, 2009)

sounds like you are making good progress  keep it up xx


----------



## xxzz6760 (May 1, 2009)

So today I tried to hold and pet Shy Guy for at least twenty minutes because I have read that rats can only sustain their fear for twenty minutes or so, but he was so terrified that I couldn't stand to keep holding him while he was so scared. He was chattering his teeth very loudly and trying to dig through my fingers when I tried to hold him on my chest and pet him. I didn't want him to hurt himself or lose what trust he has in me, so I let him run back into his cage, where he turned around and gave me an atrocious look.

What can I do to help him not be so terrified? He is okay with sitting behind me in a chair for hours but runs and hides under a pillow if I put him on the bed, and I've lured him out with food on my fingers a few times, but he is still so terrified to be held and petted. So what can I do? I hate to see him so upset.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

He could also be bruxxing (chattering) as he's happy. Some rats also aren't too keen on being held on stroked - some would rather be exploring or on you but not restrained. I would continue with what you're doing.


----------



## xxzz6760 (May 1, 2009)

Okay, it's been about a week later, and I've made little progress with the Shy Guy. I try to hold him for twenty minutes at a time each day, but he doesn't really calm down or becomes any less afraid of me. He digs and chatters and squeaks the whole time, and I feel horrible for him so I let him go as soon as the twenty minutes are up. 

So maybe he doesn't like to be held? How can I play with him or entertain him while Barnabee is recuperating from his neutering back home? I won't be able to go back and get him for another few weeks, so what can I do until then to play with the Shy Guy?


----------



## Lea (May 15, 2009)

How about getting into a small safe area like the bathroom or a walk-in closet and sitting on the floor, letting him run around. The small area would keep him from being able to get too far away even though you aren't holding onto him. Hopefully he could then calm down and gradually decide to crawl onto you at his own pace. ?


----------



## Shaun (Sep 9, 2009)

To get my rat used to coming to me, I used to open the cage door instead of picking him out all the time, then when he gets to the opening make sure your around, or that there is nowhere in the room he can escape.. Then let him build up the courage to come and see me. He'd climb out eventually, and now he walks up the cage door when I walk up to him =) Just an idea.. but it worked for me =)


----------



## xxzz6760 (May 1, 2009)

Yes to both - I have a huge bed as a "safe area," but he runs and hides either under my clothes or under the blanket. And for some reason he hates to be set down on smooth surfaces like the bathroom floor or my desk. Even so, he doesn't really want to run around. He doesn't mind crawling on me if he has to, but he shies away when I touch or pet him. I also leave his cage door open while I work so that he can come out to investigate if he wants, and he always does, but he ends up sitting behind me in my chair since I always sit on the edge of my seat.

It's not that he's really terrified of me - he just doesn't want to be touched or petted, so I don't know how to entertain him.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Rebecca said:


> I try to hold him for twenty minutes at a time each day


Maybe increase the time period and frequency?


----------



## Lea (May 15, 2009)

One other thing that I meant to mention is to give a lot of treats while holding or touching him. Sometimes when they are too scared they aren't interested in eating, but otherwise it can help a lot to distract them from being scared. In the baby food aisle you can find canisters of "puffs" that mine absolutely love and work great for training.


----------



## xxzz6760 (May 1, 2009)

Stace87 said:


> Rebecca said:
> 
> 
> > I try to hold him for twenty minutes at a time each day
> ...


So I'm not doing him any harm by holding him even though he's freaking out? I just don't want to him to lose what little trust he has in me so far. 



Lea said:


> One other thing that I meant to mention is to give a lot of treats while holding or touching him. Sometimes when they are too scared they aren't interested in eating, but otherwise it can help a lot to distract them from being scared. In the baby food aisle you can find canisters of "puffs" that mine absolutely love and work great for training.


He usually refuses treats, but I will definitely try these "puffs" because they actually sound quite yummy!


----------



## [x]RaeLovesRats[x] (Feb 7, 2008)

Even after being here almost/over a year I have 2 girls and 2 boys and 1 unhandable girl that all dislike handling. If I have to handle them, fine, however they really dislike it. It's not that I personally have a problem with it or anythng... but some rats do not like handling, as with any animal I suppose. I would hold him for what he is happy for, but more time during the day. Perhaps just sit on the bed, put some toys down, let him wander around.


----------



## Shaun (Sep 9, 2009)

Personally mine doesn't sit on my lap.. he's an adventurous bugger (sorry for any offences). Doesn't sit still, doesn't really like being petted. I guess that's just personalities.. I wanted a cuddly rat. Haha typical I'd get the opposite.


----------



## xxzz6760 (May 1, 2009)

Yes, Shy Guy isn't very cuddly, but he's definitely not mean!  I guess we don't really know what to think of each other, because I confuse him, and he confuses me, but generally we like each other.


----------



## Shaun (Sep 9, 2009)

Think that's kind of where I stand with Arnie lol We have a mutual agreement almost. He usually pushing my hand away if I try to pet him. Is quick to take food out my hand though.. greedy munchkin >_< lol

How long have you had Shy Guy for??


----------



## xxzz6760 (May 1, 2009)

I've only had him for three weeks or so. My other rat warmed up to me within days, so it's taken a little getting used to with Shy Guy.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Shaun said:


> Personally mine doesn't sit on my lap.. he's an adventurous bugger (sorry for any offences). Doesn't sit still, doesn't really like being petted. I guess that's just personalities.. I wanted a cuddly rat. Haha typical I'd get the opposite.


All young rats will be playful and always on the go. These male "lap rats" tend to develop with age, although rats all have different personalities so this may not always be the case. 

Max (RIP) loved cuddles from being a baby all through his life. 

Spike always liked to wander and hop on my knee for the occasional stroke, give me a wash, then toddle off again. With age, Spike now likes cuddles and will sit on me for ages, fall asleep on me and groom me non-stop. He's about 30 months old now.

Gizmo is about 1 year and 1 month old and he's a right "lap rat". He's really lazy and will lie down in mid-run. When I have him out, 90% of the time you find him lying down bruxxing and boggling. 

Then of course like all babies, the loopy one of 4 months old is always darting around like a lunatic. He will stay on me for a while for a cuddle while I rub his cheek. He's quite licky too, but all my rats have been licky.


----------



## Lea (May 15, 2009)

Stace87 said:


> Then of course like all babies, the loopy one of 4 months old is always darting around like a lunatic.


Have you named him yet?


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Lea said:


> Have you named him yet?


We still can't decide  lol.


----------



## xxzz6760 (May 1, 2009)

Update: Today, Switzgard grabbed my fingers.. and then licked them! And then he peed on me.  Finally! He likes me! I've let him free-roam for several hours today, and he's actually exploring and running around. We are both so happy now!


----------



## [x]RaeLovesRats[x] (Feb 7, 2008)

Lovely to hear it! ;D


----------



## xxzz6760 (May 1, 2009)

Yeah, I never thought I'd be happy about an animal peeing on me!


----------



## em_rbass (Sep 19, 2009)

LOL!

I hope you don't mind my chiming in, but I have to say your response to your rat peeing on you is precious. Oh and, if you'd like some honesty..

..I can't say that I don't share your sentiments. Have a rat who was shy for WEEKS, still is weird about being handled sometimes. I still jump for joy when he licks my fingers and pees on me (and then I wash my hands). Haha.


----------



## xxzz6760 (May 1, 2009)

Yes! He actually licked me in earnest as I was petting him today. Lovely! I almost cried because he's actually beginning to like me and come out of his cage to look at me. But he hasn't peed on me in a while.


----------

